# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  Lucid Lynx Wallpaper + Empathy Chat Themes (.deb)

## juancarlospaco

*Lucid Lynx Wallpaper + Empathy Chat Themes*


1,2 MiB _(1227894 bytes)_, GPL licenced, 1 wallpaper.



6,2 MiB (6544776 bytes), BSD licenced, +65 Chat Themes for Empathy.



 :Capital Razz:

----------


## robert.rankin.jr

Getting a bit ahead of ourselves... but I like it  :Very Happy:

----------


## coldReactive

Too bad that the minute I get Karmic or Lucid Lynx, I'll be uninstalling Empathy in favor of Pidgin.

----------


## Hacknslash

> Too bad that the minute I get Karmic or Lucid Lynx, I'll be uninstalling Empathy in favor of Pidgin.


I've already un-installed it, too many log files for my liking cluttering up my solid state disk.

----------


## Exodist

The pic of the Lynx looks nice, but the excessive and mixed color text on the wallpaper looks cheesy. It would prob look very nice with a semi transparent traditional ubuntu logo with ubuntu wording a long the bottom.

IMHO,
Exodist

----------


## Joseph Schwenker

How do you change your current theme to one of these new themes?  I restarted Empathy in Ubuntu 9.10, but I still have the four standard options.

----------


## cdude42

wallpaper is too much to look at. :Neutral:

----------


## Nisal

> Too bad that the minute I get Karmic or Lucid Lynx, I'll be uninstalling Empathy in favor of Pidgin.


yeah pidgin is way better i wish if this theme can apply for pidgin

----------

